
A 393-years old Greenland Shark is the oldest living vertebrate known - fauria
https://twitter.com/Army1Seven/status/1296188204660523009
======
chrisbennet
One method for getting the age of the shark involves the eye lenses - of a
dead shark. This 393 year shark _was_ the oldest living thing. (In other words
it’s dead.)

[https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/the-
stra...](https://www.newyorker.com/tech/annals-of-technology/the-strange-and-
gruesome-story-of-the-greenland-shark-the-longest-living-vertebrate-on-earth)

------
davidhyde
They eat them in Iceland. Traditionally buried in the soil to rot for a while.
Apparently they taste of ammonia. Disgusting.

~~~
Pompidou
No more disgusting than the then rotten white fluid extracted from hairy
animals mammary gland, called cheese in america. Even without eating anything,
each of us drink several litters of his own saliva every day.

~~~
scpedicini
Amusing, but most people don't have to follow eating cheese with a shot of 80
proof liquor just to keep it down.

~~~
Pompidou
In france my country we drink lot of wine with our cheese !

